# High Country Brooks



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Got to fish with Scientificangler and his little brother this past weekend. Had a slow day at over ten thousand feet but it was totally worth it. 
























We got there early and saw very few risers, good sign. Only caught six but they were nice healthy brooks. 
































Kept three for a shore lunch. Best tasting fish in Utah in my opinion.
































We stopped in Salina on the way home for some milk-shakes mmmmm good!
















Another good trip!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice work. Beauty fish, sorry there wasn't more action, but better than none. I always like to stop at that grease pit when I'm down that way too.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

Sorry the fishing was a little slow, but wow talk about beautiful country! Doesn't feel good just to get out of the city and up to the mountains. Nice looking fish and I liked how you cooked them up. Nice and easy way to enjoy them


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

FOOD! Nice lake to fish. Glad you got your fingers slimy. Good job, guys.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah....another _ fine_ report !!! 

Hey...did you get a new tube Nor-tah?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish dude. That looks like some pretty tasty shore lunch. 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like a blast, those are some nice brookies.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice fish, good lookin area.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

I know that lake well, give it another month and the fishing will be great


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

This was a great trip. Fishing was tough but fortunately Nor-tah was there to make sure there were enough fish to eat!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks all for the kind words. 
.45 thats the tube I have always had. I have a smaller light weight one for long hikes but will pack the fishcat in a mile or two since its just so much more comfortable to fish from.

Scientific- The opposite was true the day before. Thanks for the lesson with the flyrod!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

That is a awesome report. Ive been wanting to get down there for years now & it has never happened. Im for sure doing it this year. Nice fish. That actually looks like some fish that I might eat


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Making me look forward to my trip this July.... The ******* trout cruiser going on a road trip to the boulders...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice fish there. that the way to injoy some fish. right out of the water right in to the frying fire pit.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice healthy brookies! I can't wait to get up into the mountains more. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

OH MY GOSH! how dare you kill them fish and post pictures like that. I am deeply offended!
That goes against all my ethics!!!! JUST KIDDING.
Those are some great brookies. glad you got into some fat ones. I was waiting for this report Good job boys, slay em and filet em


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice fish man! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Great looking shore lunch! Sounds like a good trip.


----------

